# Mastoropoulos



## Culex316

What is the meaning of this name? I have searched in many Greek dictionaries but have found nothing.


----------



## Kevman

Hello Culex316,

*Mastoras* means a skilled workman or craftsman, and the suffix *-poulos* signifies "son of ...", so I'm guessing the name means "son of a craftsman."


----------



## Lazor

Probably it's a Surname


----------



## shannenms

Kevman said:


> Hello Culex316,
> 
> *Mastoras* means a skilled workman or craftsman, and the suffix *-poulos* signifies "son of ...", so I'm guessing the name means "son of a craftsman."


 
About poulos, don't you think it should have been pais to mean son of...?


----------



## Tetina

> About poulos, don't you think it should have been pais to mean son of


 
This is true in ancient greek, Shannenms. "Mastoropais" would mean the child of the craftsman. But as far as the greek modern surnames' suffixes are concerned this is not the rule. Don't forget that many of the _greek syrnames' have been influenced by the foreign languages_ e.i. the turkish.​ 
In particular, the ending _*-poulos* came from the latin "pullus" (= little bird, nestling)_ and took the form of a diminutive. During the Byzantine era this suffix was already used as a patronymic standing for "the little child of ....".​ 
So right sais Kevman that "Mastoropoulos" means the "son of craftsman".​


----------



## shannenms

Tetina said:


> This is true in ancient greek, Shannenms. "Mastoropais" would mean the child of the craftsman. But as far as the greek modern surnames' suffixes are concerned this is not the rule. Don't forget that many of the _greek syrnames' have been influenced by the foreign languages_ e.i. the turkish.​
> 
> 
> In particular, the ending _*-poulos* came from the latin "pullus" (= little bird, nestling)_ and took the form of a diminutive. During the Byzantine era this suffix was already used as a patronymic standing for "the little child of ....".​
> 
> So right sais Kevman that "Mastoropoulos" means the "son of craftsman".​


 
Thank for your reply, I didn't find the first part in my dictionary. Mastoreia means someone who searches for revenge ( if I can place it correctly) not a craftman. If you can help me with it I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Culex316

Thank you for your replies everybody.


----------



## anthodocheio

shannenms said:


> Thank for your reply, I didn't find the first part in my dictionary. Mastoreia means someone who searches for revenge ( if I can place it correctly) not a craftman. If you can help me with it I would really appreciate it.


 
Here. Sorry if it's not so user friendly. Is the one I know..


----------



## Tetina

shannenms said:


> Thank for your reply, I didn't find the first part in my dictionary. Mastoreia means someone who searches for revenge ( if I can place it correctly) not a craftman. If you can help me with it I would really appreciate it.


 
The word "mastoreia" that you refer doesn't exist -as far as I know and verified in dictionaries. Surely is not ancient but also nor modern greek. 

The closest to what you say is "mastoria" = _skill, ability in crafts, mastery_ and which could also be used in a metaphorical sense to discribe a person who has ability in fraud. 
We also use the expression "vrika to mastora mou"= "I found my master/ match" in the meaning that "I found a person more able than me who could bring me to my senses". But is far from the sense of revenge.

Maybe you mean another word -like "mastropeia" for example. 

_*I know this probably doesn't serve the inicial question but I hope more information are always welcomed. _

And now something more relevant to the inicial thread. 
What we miss is usualy the obvious: "mastoropoulo" = the child that is working near a craftsman in order to learn the craft.


----------



## shannenms

Tetina said:


> The word "mastoreia" that you refer doesn't exist -as far as I know and verified in dictionaries. Surely is not ancient but also nor modern greek.
> 
> The closest to what you say is "mastoria" = _skill, ability in crafts, mastery_ and which could also be used in a metaphorical sense to discribe a person who has ability in fraud.
> We also use the expression "vrika to mastora mou"= "I found my master/ match" in the meaning that "I found a person more able than me who could bring me to my senses". But is far from the sense of revenge.
> 
> Maybe you mean another word -like "mastropeia" for example.
> 
> _*I know this probably doesn't serve the inicial question but I hope more information are always welcomed. _
> 
> And now something more relevant to the inicial thread.
> What we miss is usualy the obvious: "mastoropoulo" = the child that is working near a craftsman in order to learn the craft.


 
Sorry I meant Master, which means seeker, according to Liddell Lexicon.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Let’s succinctly answer the initial question, make a synopis of relevant information that has come forth and add a couple of points.

Μαστορόπουλος is a Greek surname. It comes from μάστορας, “craftsman” + a vowel {ο} [linking two nouns] + -πουλος, basically a diminutive ending (of Latin origin, see _Tetina_ in #5).

The ending in question, mostly registered as –όπουλο in Greek dictionaries, can be attached to a great number of words (αρχοντόπουλο [< άρχοντας], ζητιανόπουλο [< ζητιάνος], περδικόπουλο [< πέρδικα], etc.). In our case it functions as a *patronymic*:

παπάς > Παπαδόπουλος, “son of a priest” - Παπα-*δ*-όπουλο-ς (*δ* coming from oblique cases of a third declension noun, παπάς, plur. παπάδες). 

There is a great number of patronymic endings in use, one of the most “famous” being –άκης as in Καζαντζάκης [the famous author] < καζαντζής + patronymic –άκης (which, incidentally, is also a diminutive ending, cf. –άκι); καζαντζή-ς< Turkish kazancı, “cauldron maker (or seller)” + -άκης. The ultimate base is Turk. kazan, “cauldron”, cf. Greek καζάνι.

A comprehensive list of Modern Greek patronymic endings can be found in the small and to some extent obsolete (but partly exellent) grammar of Johannes Kalitsunakis: _Grammatik der neugriechischen Volkssprache_ (Sammlung Göschen.756), 3rd ed. 1963.

Patronymic endings are often linked to geographical areas, hence -όπουλος is a typically Peloponesian patronymic ending, but mostly considered to be of Helladic diffusion.




			
				Tetina said:
			
		

> Maybe you mean another word -like "mastropeia" for example.


 Classical Greek μαστροπεία (being a neologism in Modern Greek), “activity of a pimp”, is a deviation of the thread. Of course, Modern _and_ Classical Greek μαστροπός, “pimp”, has nothing to do with μάστορας which is not a Classical Greek word, but comes (ultimately) from Latin magister. 




			
				shannenms said:
			
		

> About poulos, don't you think it should have been pais to mean son of...?


 Modern Greek is not Classical Greek (even if many people around 100 years ago wanted this to be the case). Likewise, you can’t read Farsi with a dictionary of Avesta. 




			
				Tetina said:
			
		

> Don't forget that many of the _greek syrnames' have been influenced by the foreign languages_ e.i. the turkish.


 Among Greek patronymic endings, there is only one of Turkish origin: -όγλου which literally means “his-son” (oğlu) reflecting the so-called _izafet_ construction in Turkish, cf. φίλδισι, “ivory” < fildişi [fil diş-i], lit. ‘elephant its-tooth’, the _determinatum_ and the possessive pronoun being reversed. 

When it comes to the main element of the surname, however, there are (theoretically) as many professions reflecting Turkish words in Greek surnames as there are professions in Turkish. Two examples:

***Σαχπατζόγλου, cf. Turkish sehpa, “tripod; three-legged stool or table” [of Persian origin] + {-cI} [_in casu_ –cı] we get _sehpacı_ + -όγλου. This Greek surname can also have antepenultima accent.

***Σιμιτσής, “maker or seller of _simit_”, the latter word meaning a “roll of bread in the shape of a ring and sprinkled with sesame seeds”. Adding {-cI} [_in casu_ –çi] we get _simitçi_. The name of a former Greek prime minister was probably _originally_ Σιμιτσής, simplified to Σιμίτης. 

An interesting thing to observe is that there is a Greek word σιμίτι, but (to my knowledge) there is no *σαχπάς. There is a word σιμιτσής (rather rare), but (arguably) _not_ a *σαχπατζής (or perhaps in some remote dialect ). A Turkish profession being adapted as a Greek name does not mean that the same profession exists as a _lexeme_ in Greek. 

Of course, there are also other languages having influenced Greek surnames, especially Italian. The main component of a Greek surname can often be opaque, but the patronymic ending – if there is one in addition to the adaptation morpheme – is quite transparent.

Μαστορόπουλος belongs to the latter category.
 ​


----------



## shannenms

Spectre scolaire said:


> Let’s succinctly answer the initial question, make a synopis of relevant information that has come forth and add a couple of points.
> 
> Μαστορόπουλος is a Greek surname. It comes from μάστορας, “craftsman” + a vowel {ο} [linking two nouns] + -πουλος, basically a diminutive ending (of Latin origin, see _Tetina_ in #5).
> 
> The ending in question, mostly registered as –όπουλο in Greek dictionaries, can be attached to a great number of words (αρχοντόπουλο [< άρχοντας], ζητιανόπουλο [< ζητιάνος], περδικόπουλο [< πέρδικα], etc.). In our case it functions as a *patronymic*:
> 
> παπάς > Παπαδόπουλος, “son of a priest” - Παπα-*δ*-όπουλο-ς (*δ* coming from oblique cases of a third declension noun, παπάς, plur. παπάδες).
> 
> There is a great number of patronymic endings in use, one of the most “famous” being –άκης as in Καζαντζάκης [the famous author] < καζαντζής + patronymic –άκης (which, incidentally, is also a diminutive ending, cf. –άκι); καζαντζή-ς< Turkish kazancı, “cauldron maker (or seller)” + -άκης. The ultimate base is Turk. kazan, “cauldron”, cf. Greek καζάνι.
> 
> A comprehensive list of Modern Greek patronymic endings can be found in the small and to some extent obsolete (but partly exellent) grammar of Johannes Kalitsunakis: _Grammatik der neugriechischen Volkssprache_ (Sammlung Göschen.756), 3rd ed. 1963.
> 
> Patronymic endings are often linked to geographical areas, hence -όπουλος is a typically Peloponesian patronymic ending, but mostly considered to be of Helladic diffusion.
> 
> Classical Greek μαστροπεία (being a neologism in Modern Greek), “activity of a pimp”, is a deviation of the thread. Of course, Modern _and_ Classical Greek μαστροπός, “pimp”, has nothing to do with μάστορας which is not a Classical Greek word, but comes (ultimately) from Latin magister.
> 
> Modern Greek is not Classical Greek (even if many people around 100 years ago wanted this to be the case). Likewise, you can’t read Farsi with a dictionary of Avesta.
> 
> Among Greek patronymic endings, there is only one of Turkish origin: -όγλου which literally means “his-son” (oğlu) reflecting the so-called _izafet_ construction in Turkish, cf. φίλδισι, “ivory” < fildişi [fil diş-i], lit. ‘elephant its-tooth’, the _determinatum_ and the possessive pronoun being reversed.
> 
> When it comes to the main element of the surname, however, there are (theoretically) as many professions reflecting Turkish words in Greek surnames as there are professions in Turkish. Two examples:
> 
> ***Σαχπατζόγλου, cf. Turkish sehpa, “tripod; three-legged stool or table” [of Persian origin] + {-cI} [_in casu_ –cı] we get _sehpacı_ + -όγλου. This Greek surname can also have antepenultima accent.
> 
> ***Σιμιτσής, “maker or seller of _simit_”, the latter word meaning a “roll of bread in the shape of a ring and sprinkled with sesame seeds”. Adding {-cI} [_in casu_ –çi] we get _simitçi_. The name of a former Greek prime minister was probably _originally_ Σιμιτσής, simplified to Σιμίτης.
> 
> An interesting thing to observe is that there is a Greek word σιμίτι, but (to my knowledge) there is no *σαχπάς. There is a word σιμιτσής (rather rare), but (arguably) _not_ a *σαχπατζής (or perhaps in some remote dialect ). A Turkish profession being adapted as a Greek name does not mean that the same profession exists as a _lexeme_ in Greek.
> 
> Of course, there are also other languages having influenced Greek surnames, especially Italian. The main component of a Greek surname can often be opaque, but the patronymic ending – if there is one in addition to the adaptation morpheme – is quite transparent.
> 
> Μαστορόπουλος belongs to the latter category.
> 
> ​


 
Thanks for your reply I think I have to save it for the future


----------

